
Show HN: Search the text of articles submitted to HN, with live updating - 1a
https://hndex.ml/
======
1a
Matt Covalt[1] posted[2] about his brilliant
[https://hndex.org/](https://hndex.org/), a "full-text search engine of
articles submitted to HN" last week. This is basically the same, but the
results update as you type, in real time.

Thanks to arc-in-space for the idea[3].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=mcovalt](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=mcovalt)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24079592](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24079592)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24089763](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24089763)

~~~
faizshah
Can you share the stack for your version? Its quite fast. Anyone know what
stack Matt used?

------
howmayiannoyyou
The best text is the comments. That's a search engine worthy of frequent use.

~~~
076ae80a-3c97-4
[https://hn.algolia.com](https://hn.algolia.com) already does this and more.

~~~
swiley
Neat that the top two “all time high” links are from years ago. Does HN not
grow as fast as I thought it did or are more recent things more controversial?

------
superasn
Cool concept. I wish it had some filters to only show posts with X votes,
date, etc since right now a lot of noise posts are filling up the search.

------
lettergram
Just felt I’d share an alternative approach which uses no text search:

[https://hnprofile.com/](https://hnprofile.com/)

We only use the context of the discussion around an article. You can search
profiles as well.

~~~
mulmen
How is the "morale" calculated? The "how it works" link on the "learn-more"
page just points back to itself.

------
haltingproblem
I was pondering last week as to what it would take to build this. Very useful.
Kudos :)

What is the monetary model behind this. My reason for asking is what would it
take to keep this up long term.

------
uaas
One thing I am missing from both this and hndex.org is to have the date of the
post under the results.

------
mraza007
Love this product would love to how you created if that’s okay

------
throwawaysea
Does this search text of pay walled articles?

------
acvny
it shows me first the results from 2014. What is the logic behind rankimg the
results?

